# More hijinks and strang romex



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Some nice handyman and homeowner installations removed today.........This was a job priced right, three quads in place of existing duplexs, one motion switch, two three way devices replaced, three violations rectified and a new wrap fixture and switch,,job $1100.00, material $120.00, labor, 6 hrs


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Here I found some old ungrounded romex, black is #12, white is #14. Somebody f'd up, this is coming from the counter circuit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, sure... NOW you post pictures.

Now, if they were only _in focus_....... :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah those second ones help allot! :blink:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I had a job very similar last year where the HO had a basement full of that crap, with metal jboxes spider-webbing with romex and old wire in all directions. Big nightmare, then they complained at the price, of course: "Why so much?"


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Just saying ..... :whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The 30 amp CB on the lighting circuit was the topper. I exchanged it for a 15 no charge.....kindly told the HO to possibly expect some tripping at some point becuase someone placed that there for a reason, and feel free to call me for a circuit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> ​


I have my cell phone with me most of the time, when I capture a pitchure of Elvis, Jackie "0" and Bigfoot on my cell phone you will be eat your cruel words.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I have my cell phone with me most of the time, when I capture a pitchure of Elvis, Jackie "0" and Bigfoot on my cell phone you will be eat your cruel words.



Com'on over to my house tomorrow night. They, along with John Belushi and Jerry Garcia et al are having a New Year's party!


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Some nice handyman and homeowner installations removed today.........This was a job priced right, three quads in place of existing duplexs, one motion switch, two three way devices replaced, three violations rectified and a new wrap fixture and switch,,job $1100.00, material $120.00, labor, 6 hrs


What!!!! 

man you charge a lot!!! 



Am I missing something???


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Josue said:


> What!!!!
> 
> man you charge a lot!!!
> 
> Am I missing something???


Some jobs work out well....some not so much. $1100 for a quality, professional, safe job is money well spent. If that was a plumber with the same material and labor cost the markup would have likely been even more.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Josue said:


> What!!!!
> 
> 
> Am I missing something???


Yea.......the money boat. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

John said:


> Yea.......the money boat. :thumbup:


 Is it a big money boat or a little one:laughing::laughing:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Is it a big money boat or a little one:laughing::laughing:


It's not the size of the ship that matters ....just depends on how much money you can haul with it. :laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry, I missed one zero, :lol: I thought it was 11000.00, :lol:
sorry for that.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Josue said:


> What!!!!
> 
> man you charge a lot!!!
> 
> ...


And the daughter texted me yesterday thanking me for a great job....Some of my best customers come from the synagogue.


----------



## audiophile (Aug 21, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> And the daughter texted me yesterday thanking me for a great job....


niiiiiice....


----------

